# Small Treadmill



## AllstarDub (Jun 26, 2008)

My garage is pretty small and alot of space is taken up by storage. I wanted to get a treadmill but I need to find the smallest sized treadmill so that will easily fit into in my garage.

Can anybody on here recommend one? I know it's not exactly a garage question but maybe you guys have run across this problem before and can help me with the answer.


----------

